# A Hint...



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

So,i was sitting in my bed feeling REALLY DEAD.I looked outside the window,and figured out it was raining.Then,I said:
"Now is your chance".Without thinking nothing more,i went out at once and let the rain pour down on me,during my walkin'.
That was it;i felt REALLY A-L-I-V-E.That's the way out;act spontaneously.I recommend to try it,i know you may catch a cold but hey!







It's worth it!

And there's one more thing:Every moment you must get in touch with the witness inside of ya.No matter if DP is there or not,there's a witness inside,who FEELS.
In fact,is the same witness who feels DP'ed.So,the stuff you perceive out there IS REAL.


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

Antihero said:


> So,i was sitting in my bed feeling REALLY DEAD.I looked outside the window,and figured out it was raining.Then,I said:
> "Now is your chance".Without thinking nothing more,i went out at once and let the rain pour down on me,during my walkin'.
> That was it;i felt REALLY A-L-I-V-E.That's the way out;act spontaneously.I recommend to try it,i know you may catch a cold but hey!
> 
> ...


I'm glad you posted that. I know the message of your was post to act spontaneously,etc....but the fact that you said you were in the rain when you felt reconnected really caught my attention. I've mentioned several times to some friends here in the chat that my DR often lifts on days that it's slightly raining and also sometimes when I'm in the shower. Something about water snaps me back to reality. I read another post on here and the girl said she experienced some reconnection on a rainy day. Interesting


----------



## Antihero (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah...also my DP lifts when i drink water or im takin' a bath.


----------

